# WotC just mailed out VILLAGE OF HOMMLET 4E..got mine



## Emirikol (May 13, 2009)

Got mine today.  Anybody got a review yet?  Isn't this like the 6th incarnation of it?

Gary Gygax * Andy Collins
Evil has a new face
Hommlet has grown up around a crossroads. Once far from any important activity the village became embroiled int he struggle between gods and primordials when the temple of elemental evil arose but a fe wleagues away...designed for 4th level characters.

jh
http://www.hafnerchiropractic.com[/url


----------



## darjr (May 13, 2009)

6th?!?!

I have not seen mine yet. I did get a chance to look at a friends at the FLGS. That poster map of the Inn and the Castle is really cool.


----------



## Emirikol (May 13, 2009)

I'm trying to recall how many different covers they had for the original (I have the cream colored one).  Then there was T1-4.  Next was the Novel.  Then 3E's return to temple.  The version in the video game.  Now this one.  I dunno 5-6 or so 

I always thought Spuggy was a bit underutilized..now they made him a half-demon..that kind of takes out the dorkiness of him.

jh


----------



## Jan van Leyden (May 13, 2009)

Villagte of Hommlet 4e? WotC mailing out an adventure?

I seem to have missed something here. What are you talking about?


----------



## Rechan (May 13, 2009)

Jan van Leyden said:


> Villagte of Hommlet 4e? WotC mailing out an adventure?
> 
> I seem to have missed something here. What are you talking about?



WotC is sending out the adventure as a reward for DMs who signed up for D&D Day, or for running the PHB2 event in March, or whatever.


----------



## vagabundo (May 13, 2009)

Rechan said:


> WotC is sending out the adventure as a reward for DMs who signed up for D&D Day, or for running the PHB2 event in March, or whatever.




US only then, sigh....


----------



## CharlesRyan (May 13, 2009)

This is the first I've heard of it, but I'll see if there's anything we can do for the UK/Ireland.


----------



## vagabundo (May 13, 2009)

CharlesRyan said:


> This is the first I've heard of it, but I'll see if there's anything we can do for the UK/*Ireland*.




That's me by the way.  It's my island.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (May 13, 2009)

vagabundo said:


> US only then, sigh....




Oh yes: sigh


----------



## mach1.9pants (May 13, 2009)

CharlesRyan said:


> This is the first I've heard of it, but I'll see if there's anything we can do for the UK/Ireland.




Can you ship them to NZ, my wife's a brit and I used to live there


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (May 13, 2009)

Jan van Leyden said:


> Oh yes: sigh



Nobody likes us...


----------



## Rechan (May 13, 2009)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Nobody likes us...



Not true. History majors love you guys.

"Europe. It's where history comes from!"


----------



## Jack99 (May 13, 2009)

Rechan said:


> Not true. History majors love you guys.
> 
> "Europe. It's where history comes from!"




Europe is history. My local law-school is from before Columbus found the USA.


----------



## Pbartender (May 13, 2009)

Jack99 said:


> Europe is history. My local law-school is from before Columbus found the USA.




No kidding...  Europe has _breweries_ that are older than the US.


----------



## Storminator (May 13, 2009)

Pbartender said:


> No kidding...  Europe has _breweries_ that are older than the US.




I'm more impressed that the law school is older. Ancient breweries make sense!

PS


----------



## AllisterH (May 13, 2009)

Pbartender said:


> No kidding... Europe has _breweries_ that are older than the US.




Kind of funny thing I once heard....

To an American, 100 years is a long TIME ago. To a Brit, 100 miles is a  long DISTANCE to travel.

Yet reverse the situation and neither the American or Brit would be impressed.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (May 13, 2009)

Jack99 said:


> Europe is history. My local law-school is from before Columbus found the USA.




My high school existed for close to 200 years when Erik the Red reached America!


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 13, 2009)

*Uo*

Europe's got the history, *BUT WE'VE GOT THE VILLAGE OF HOMLETT 4E, SUCKAS!*



> No kidding... Europe has breweries that are older than the US.




This is important, since breweries have probably contributed more positive things to my life than law schools. Bravo for having A+ Alcohol, Europe.


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 13, 2009)

Haven't Europeans gotten all of the WotC 4E books at least a week earlier than they were sold in the U.S.? I know that's been the case in Japan--and possibly New Zealand, right Mr. 1.9pants?


----------



## Bullgrit (May 13, 2009)

If someone is interested in comparing, here's a review of the original _Village of Hommlet_ module for AD&D1.

Bullgrit - D&D Reviews

Bullgrit
More D&D stuff


----------



## Nymrohd (May 13, 2009)

Japan is getting everything about 2 weeks early because Amazon Japan can sell the stock before the release date (because some local law allows them to do so I think?)


----------



## JeffB (May 13, 2009)

Will VOH be available for purchase otherwise?  This is the first WOTC product since the core books that I consider a must-have (and will buy).


As for the original module- 2 covers- the cream one , the lime green one (zombies!) and then T1-4. The  RTTTOEE version was pretty lame (as well as the rest of it), IMO.  Not sure about any other renditions, and the first two were just different covers.


----------



## Morrus (May 13, 2009)

TarionzCousin said:


> Haven't Europeans gotten all of the WotC 4E books at least a week earlier than they were sold in the U.S.? I know that's been the case in Japan--and possibly New Zealand, right Mr. 1.9pants?




Nope, still waiting for my 4E books.


----------



## Jack99 (May 13, 2009)

Argh, I just talked with my local (and only) gaming store, and it seems they won't be running a D&D gaming day!

I wanted that adventure!


----------



## pedr (May 13, 2009)

There seems to be a lot of confusion in this thread!

See here for details: RPGA DM Rewards program

The adventure is a reward to all members of the RPGA DM Rewards program. The new system sends out one reward (this one) to everyone who renews/updates their contact information in the DCI system and is a member of the RPGA DM program, each year. On two other occasions, RPGA DMs who run and report five RPGA adventures in a six month period will receive other rewards (I think the first of _those_ is slated to be a dungeon tile of a ship.

Under the previous rewards schemes, rewards were sent world-wide. I'm expecting to receive this mailing in the UK once it gets across the pond, and I hope I won't be disappointed!


----------



## Aberzanzorax (May 13, 2009)

Yep, I'm pretty sure Pedr is dead on correct here.


----------



## CharlesRyan (May 13, 2009)

So I've yet to receive a _firm_ confirmation from WotC, but the _tentative_ information I've been given lines up with Pedr's post. The adventure is part of the DM Rewards programme; if you're signed up for that and eligible for this reward, you should be getting it by post sometime in the near future.

If in the end it turns out this is not correct, I'll come back and let you know.


----------



## CharlesRyan (May 13, 2009)

Pbartender said:


> No kidding...  Europe has _breweries_ that are older than the US.




Heck, my village has _barns_ that are substantially older than the US. I live in one.

(To be clear, it has been converted into a house. . . .)


----------



## CharlesRyan (May 13, 2009)

TarionzCousin said:


> Haven't Europeans gotten all of the WotC 4E books at least a week earlier than they were sold in the U.S.?




No, quite the contrary. While we've been able to get most books out by the published release dates, sometimes they don't reach us in time. So every few months we're late.


----------



## vagabundo (May 13, 2009)

pedr said:


> There seems to be a lot of confusion in this thread!
> 
> See here for details: RPGA DM Rewards program
> 
> ...




I've been trying to join the RPGA for a while, but I have to go to a con' and that is difficult for me - as there only two on here yearly.

Sugarplums, anyway.


----------



## alleynbard (May 13, 2009)

I am hoping this is a precursor to something even bigger. Like, say, a 4e release of the Temple of Elemental Evil.   If it is, it would be a nice homage.


----------



## Kez Darksun (May 13, 2009)

vagabundo said:


> I've been trying to join the RPGA for a while, but I have to go to a con' and that is difficult for me - as there only two on here yearly.
> 
> Sugarplums, anyway.




You don't need to go to a convention to join, you can do it online.  Follow this link and you will see what info you need to e-mail to Customer Service.  Thats how  I signed up for the RPGA.

And I too would love to see a full fledged 4E Temple of Elemental Evil come about.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (May 13, 2009)

Neat.  I'm a Master-Level GM in the RPGA, so with any luck one of these will be coming in the mail.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 13, 2009)

Amy Kou'ai said:


> Neat.  I'm a Master-Level GM in the RPGA, so with any luck one of these will be coming in the mail.




Maybe.  When they announced the change in the RPGA rewards program back in February, they stated that they'd be sending this reward out to RPGA DMs who went onto their web site to update their contact info (see pedr's post).  

If you did so, then you should be getting one of these.  If you didn't, you might not be.


----------



## pedr (May 13, 2009)

More info from Chris Tulach, WotC RPGA Content Designer, here: Wizards Community - View Single Post - Rewards question

By the way, vagabundo, DCI and RPGA memberships are now the same thing, so if you go to a shop which runs Magic: The Gathering tournaments you may be able to convince them to give you a DCI card, which will work just as well as an RPGA one. If neither that nor WotC Customer Services work out, drop me an email (pete@pedrg.eu) with your address and I'll put one in the post for you.

You may have to contact Customer Services in order to get your account set up properly anyway, but you may be able to sign up for the rewards program here RPGA DM Rewards program - and if not, if you take (and pass!) the 4e DM test in the DCI Judges' Center that might help as well.

Come to the RPGA boards at WotC (RPGA - Wizards Community) for more help!


----------



## Festivus (May 13, 2009)

Amy Kou'ai said:


> Neat. I'm a Master-Level GM in the RPGA, so with any luck one of these will be coming in the mail.




I don't think you needed points to get this, it's the annual reward just for being a DM. As least my reward points haven't decreased yet... but then I don't have the mailing either 

I am 99% certain Pedr is right on here.

edit: I am now 100% certain he's right!


----------



## Weregrognard (May 13, 2009)

Got mine in the mail today...and it's 4th level!  My player's are going to have a nice surprise next game session


----------



## qstor (May 13, 2009)

I'll give someone $40 US for one.

Mike


----------



## Festivus (May 13, 2009)

qstor said:


> I'll give someone $40 US for one.
> 
> Mike




Why not just sign up for DM Rewards yourself and get one for free?



			
				Chris Tulach said:
			
		

> Anyone new to the DM Rewards program will receive that adventure through early 2010.


----------



## Zarithar (May 13, 2009)

Edit.... just saw my question answered above!


----------



## avin (May 13, 2009)

I'm on DM Rewards, DMed the game day even when Wotc material was held by Brazil's custom office because somebody at brazilian side didn't explained to Wotc how brazilian's laws work.

Then Wotc canned DM rewards for south america, as far as I know... so I won't get this adventure.


----------



## Korgoth (May 13, 2009)

AllisterH said:


> Kind of funny thing I once heard....
> 
> To an American, 100 years is a long TIME ago. To a Brit, 100 miles is a  long DISTANCE to travel.
> 
> Yet reverse the situation and neither the American or Brit would be impressed.




That's true. Living in Central Texas, if I want to go to a neighboring state I have to drive between 250-450 miles depending on which one I pick.


----------



## D'karr (May 13, 2009)

CharlesRyan said:


> Heck, my village has _barns_ that are substantially older than the US. I live in one.
> 
> (To be clear, it has been converted into a house. . . .)




So if you walk out of a room and leave the door open, and someone yells, "Close the door, do you live in a barn?"  You can confidently yell back at them, "YES, YES I DO!!!!"

Pretty cool.


----------



## vagabundo (May 13, 2009)

Kez Darksun said:


> You don't need to go to a convention to join, you can do it online.  Follow this link and you will see what info you need to e-mail to Customer Service.  Thats how  I signed up for the RPGA.
> 
> And I too would love to see a full fledged 4E Temple of Elemental Evil come about.




Done. And experience to you, my friend.

I'm pretty sure I looked into becoming a member last year and was told I could only do it at a con. hmm.

Anyway. 

@pedr: Thanks for the info, Well I've requested my RPGA number on the customer services website, so step 1 done.

Ahhh man, a test!! I'll have to go study. <starts to flick through his 4e books>


----------



## Scott_Rouse (May 13, 2009)

As Chris Tulach may have mentioned on the RPGA boards this is an international program (rewards in English only though). Here is the official FAQ:

Q. Where can I find out about DM Rewards?

A. Head to www.wizards.com/rpga/rewards  This page outlines the program’s benefits and the specifics for earning rewards, and provides you with a link to sign up if you’re not already a member of the DM Rewards program.

Q. Do I have to have a DCI or RPGA number to sign up for DM Rewards?

A. Yes. You can obtain a number by attending an organized play event, such as a Living Forgotten Realms game or Delve Night. Alternatively, you can go to our Knowledge Base at http://wizards.custhelp.com and you can search our help for information on getting a number. 

Q. I just signed up for DM Rewards. Will I get the adventure that was recently sent out?

A. Yes. We will continue to send the DM Rewards adventure for 2009 (“The Village of Hommlet”) to all new participants in the program on our mailing schedule. Our next mailing is scheduled for August, and we have mailings planned for October and February 2010 as well for those that sign up in 2009. So, if you sign up now, you’ll get the 2009 adventure in August. If you sign up in summer, you’ll get the adventure in October; those signing up in fall will get the adventure in February 2010.

Q. I live outside the US. Will I get DM Rewards?

A. Yes, as long as your contact information is valid, you should receive the DM Rewards that are due to you, no matter where you live in the world. 

Q. Some people say they are receiving their rewards, but I don’t have mine yet. What should I do?

A. Wait until the month following the mail-out month. If you still haven’t received your rewards by then, you can contact us through our help system known as Knowledge Base at http://wizards.custhelp.com. 

Q. Do I need to update my contact information to continue to receive the annual contact mailing for 2010 and beyond?

A. Yes. In your sign up  year, you don’t need to update anything, but in order to receive the contact mailing for 2010, you’ll need to log into your profile and confirm your contact information by March 31, 2010. Even if you don’t have any changes to make, you’ll want to verify the information we have is correct and update it. In this way, we know you’ve logged in and verified your contact information. Simply log into your profile, click on “Personal Info,” and enter your information. 

Q. I noticed by reading the DM Rewards information that I get cool rewards just for DMing games. Do I earn any points for playing games?

A. The DM Rewards program is meant to reward DMs for their hard work and time spent running D&D games. Playing a game does not earn you credit as a DM.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (May 13, 2009)

So, the one WoTC 'adventure' that I'd even consider buying, I can't? (Actually, I don't give a fig about the adventure, I only want the village.)


----------



## Erik Mona (May 13, 2009)

This sounds really cool.

I'd love to hear some details from someone who has this. Key questions for me:

1. What's the cover look like?

2. How many pages? B&W? Color?

3. Is the map more like the lovely 1e version or the somewhat less lovely 3e version?

4. Any easter eggs?

5. Any references to Greyhawk?

6. Rufus and Burne still sharing a room? Have they certified their Civil Union?

7. Is the moathouse included? How similar or different is it to the original or the RttToEE version?

8. Any mention of the temple of Tharizdun with the inverted obelisk and the grells (best encounter in RttToEE, imho).

9. Any mention of Andy Collins's ill-fated halfling Paddy Bristerbuck, killed by Utreshemon in the official 3e playtest run by Monte back in the day? What limited info I see makes it look like Andy Collins wrote at least part of this.

10. Any other general thoughts to share other than "I want one of these" or "I just got it"?

--Erik


----------



## Inferno! (May 13, 2009)

Ed_Laprade said:


> So, the one WoTC 'adventure' that I'd even consider buying, I can't? (Actually, I don't give a fig about the adventure, I only want the village.)




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## TheNovaLord (May 13, 2009)

I cant believe no one has asked where in the Forgotten Realms is Hommlet??


----------



## ShinHakkaider (May 13, 2009)

Ed_Laprade said:


> So, the one WoTC 'adventure' that I'd even consider buying, I can't? (Actually, I don't give a fig about the adventure, I only want the village.)




Seriously, I'm not a 4E guy. 
But as someone who was in the middle of converting the Moathouse to 4E for a possible run at the NYC D&D Meetup (the only way that I would have run anything 4E by the way...), I WOULD HAVE ACTUALLY PAID MONEY FOR THIS.


----------



## Inferno! (May 13, 2009)

TheNovaLord said:


> I cant believe no one has asked where in the Forgotten Realms is Hommlet??




Because its located in Greyhawk


----------



## Darkwolf71 (May 14, 2009)

JeffB said:


> Will VOH be available for purchase otherwise?  This is the first WOTC product since the core books that I consider a must-have (and will buy).






Ed_Laprade said:


> So, the one WoTC 'adventure' that I'd even consider buying, I can't? (Actually, I don't give a fig about the adventure, I only want the village.)






Inferno! said:


> My thoughts exactly.




All of this.

I have given up on 4E, unless I decide to run some Wrath Recon stuff or the much anticipated Final Fantasy Zero. But this I would dearly love to have.


----------



## Bleoberis De Ganis (May 14, 2009)

TarionzCousin said:


> Haven't Europeans gotten all of the WotC 4E books at least a week earlier than they were sold in the U.S.? I know that's been the case in Japan--and possibly New Zealand, right Mr. 1.9pants?




In the UK we usually get everything last (even after France) and pay the most for it. We don't call it rip-off Britain for nothing.

(And it smells - but that could just be me.)


----------



## Nikosandros (May 14, 2009)

Scott_Rouse said:


> A. Head to www.wizards.com/rpga/rewards  This page outlines the program’s benefits and the specifics for earning rewards, and provides you with a link to sign up if you’re not already a member of the DM Rewards program.



When following the link, I could only find an option to join a D&D Player Rewards program. I'm a bit unclear if this is something separate from the DM Rewards. BTW, I took some time ago the 4th edition D&D herald test, if that makes any difference.


----------



## Holy Smokes (May 14, 2009)

Erik Mona said:


> This sounds really cool.
> 
> I'd love to hear some details from someone who has this. Key questions for me...



1. Its a pretty dark twilight landscape of the village rooftops and upper stories, credited to Rob Alexander.

2. 24 pages, B&W interior booklet. Card stock cover (color outside, B&W inside) with an excellent map of Hommlet and complete 3 story layout of the inn. Plus a color foldout encounter poster map; main floor of the Inn of the Welcome Wench on one side, the ground level of the Moathouse on the other.

3. Don't have the original handy, but the moathouse dungeon seems to be very, very gygaxian. In general, the module seems to draw exclusively from the 1st Edition sources.

4. Hopefully, someone with better access to the original (and/or memory) can address easter eggs! 

5. The original Greyhawk geographic references are all here, including an environs map with Nulb, the ToEE, and an arrow for Verbobonc. Looks pretty much as I remember it.

6. Rufus and Burne are here with the Badgers in their tower, and have a minor quest for the PCs, Rufus can perform rituals for a price, etc.

7. The Moathouse + dungeon is included, and looks like the original off the top of my head. This really looks like an updated 1st Edition adventure.

8. No grells or obelisks, but the various incarnations of Lareth and the Moathouse are addressed, and very brief suggestions are provided to use various backstories, including Lolth, Tharizdun, etc.

9. No Paddy Bristerbuck, instead we are regaled with tales of Andy's original middle school campaign. 

10. Interior art includes some Trampier originals!


----------



## Scott_Rouse (May 14, 2009)

Nikosandros said:


> When following the link, I could only find an option to join a D&D Player Rewards program. I'm a bit unclear if this is something separate from the DM Rewards. BTW, I took some time ago the 4th edition D&D herald test, if that makes any difference.




That is the right link and just listed under the older program .I will make sure they fix that to reflect it is now called DM rewards

Thanks.


----------



## Mandor (May 14, 2009)

Erik Mona said:


> I'd love to hear some details from someone who has this. Key questions for me:




1. The cover is a picture of the rooftops of Hommlet at night. 

2. 24 pages B&W, 2 of which are maps. Maps on the inside of the front and back covers. 

3. Maps look like 1e, with some small changes. 

4. No easter eggs I noticed.

5. Greyhawk is mentioned. Pelor and Avandra are the gods mentioned. 

6. Rufus and Burne are mentioned as retired adventurers, but no details. Info on Hommlet is kind of sparse.  

7. The moathouse is the main adventure (page 8 on). Basically the same inhabitants as the original version. The huge spider was replaced with a Rage Drake. No green slime. 

8. No mention of the temple of Tharizdun. It's a conversion of the 1e adventure. 

9. No info on Paddy Bristerbuck. Andy Collins did the conversion of the module. 

10. Saving the best for last... included with the adventure is a full size color map with the moathouse on one side and the ground level of the Inn of the Welcome Wench on the other side. VERY nice. 

I ran my group through ToEE using 3.5 so I have no interest in the 4e version of the module. But the map is so nice, I may keep it.


----------



## Erik Mona (May 14, 2009)

Sounds like a nice homage and a fun treat to reward GMs.

Kudos to Scott and Andy!

--Erik


----------



## avin (May 14, 2009)

I had a lot of points but was clueless about the program rewards, so I only got two points.
Wel...


----------



## Aberzanzorax (May 14, 2009)

Avin...

This has nothing to do with points. 

Just update your address online and you'll get this. You can still do so apparently, and still get it.



Enjoy the module!


----------



## JeffB (May 14, 2009)

Ed_Laprade said:


> So, the one WoTC 'adventure' that I'd even consider buying, I can't?






Inferno! said:


> My thoughts exactly.




Yup.

I tell ya, I'm hard to pi$$ off as a customer- but WOTC sure is doing a great job with the botched GSL at launch, No Virtual game table for DDI, the PDF fiasco and now they put out a 4E product that is an update to an all time classic - that obviously ALOT of people would like to see, and they aren't making it available except to a relative "handful" of people ?


----------



## darjr (May 14, 2009)

Mine was waiting for me when I arrived home.

Thank you guys!

I'm going to use a lot of my originals fluff to add to this one when I run it. Wonderful.

It's free, and most everyone can easily get sent a copy at WotC's expense.


----------



## Keefe the Thief (May 14, 2009)

JeffB said:


> Yup.
> 
> I tell ya, I'm hard to pi$$ off as a customer- but WOTC sure is doing a great job with the botched GSL at launch, No Virtual game table for DDI, the PDF fiasco and now they put out a 4E product that is an update to an all time classic - that obviously ALOT of people would like to see, and they aren't making it available except to a relative "handful" of people ?




A handful of people? They´re mailing it ALL OVER THE WORLD for every GM that can be buggered to register FOR FREE. What else do you want - that it comes coated in gold dust?


----------



## Glyfair (May 14, 2009)

Has anyone compared this to the RPGA adventure by Mike Mearls "The Return to the Moathouse"?  I suspect from comments that they are two different approaches (since the RPGA adventure doesn't touch on Hommlet at all).

The two could be used as a basis for a whole campaign.


----------



## Plissken (May 14, 2009)

I got mine today as well, I live in WA. I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Dykstrav (May 14, 2009)

So I'd love to get my copy of the adventure but I haven't used my RPGA number in five years. How do I find out what it is?


----------



## Dire Bare (May 14, 2009)

Ed_Laprade said:


> So, the one WoTC 'adventure' that I'd even consider buying, I can't? (Actually, I don't give a fig about the adventure, I only want the village.)






Inferno! said:


> My thoughts exactly.




Sigh.  So, ah, why not sign up for the RPGA and the DM's Rewards Program for FREE!?!?!?!  You don't have to buy it!

Or, you could wait until some dubious fellow puts it up on eBay for an outrageous opening bid . . .


----------



## Dire Bare (May 14, 2009)

Keefe the Thief said:


> A handful of people? They´re mailing it ALL OVER THE WORLD for every GM that can be buggered to register FOR FREE. What else do you want - that it comes coated in gold dust?




Word.


----------



## cdrcjsn (May 14, 2009)

Woot!  Just got mine today as well.  Keeping it in the shrink wrap though as a collectible.

I'm pretty sure several people in the local area will get theirs as well and I'll just play at their tables  

I agree that it sucks for those that want it but wasn't an RPGA member...but if this doesn't get them to sign up now (it's free after all) then they'll only have themselves to blame when the next set of rewards are given out (c'mon White Plume Mountain!).

Oh, and just to make sure people are aware.  There are additional rewards for DMing RPGA events.  The hommlet adventure was given out just for being a member.


----------



## cdrcjsn (May 14, 2009)

JeffB said:


> Will VOH be available for purchase otherwise?  This is the first WOTC product since the core books that I consider a must-have (and will buy).




Don't know for sure, but it's unlikely.  The back cover doesn't have an ISBN number or barcode which is sorta necessary to sell in stores nowadays.


----------



## Hellzon (May 14, 2009)

Keefe the Thief said:


> What else do you want - that it comes coated in gold dust?




"There's weird yellow dust all over my module. WOTC is really starting to piss me off!" 

Edit: Also, I assumed I was out of luck, being in Sweden ('cause everyone said non-USians were). I've sent a mail to customer service about joining the RPGA now.


----------



## alleynbard (May 14, 2009)

Scott_Rouse said:


> That is the right link and just listed under the older program .I will make sure they fix that to reflect it is now called DM rewards
> 
> Thanks.




Not sure if this is pertinent, or if is something you already know, but the RPGA site has a lot of out of date info.  There are still references to 3.5, especially in the sections dealing with the DM tests.  When you click on the appropriate links, it does take you to the proper place.

As an example:
GM Program
RPGA Herald-Level GM

Not sure if there might be a specific reason for this, but I thought I would bring it to your attention.


----------



## CharlesRyan (May 14, 2009)

D'karr said:


> So if you walk out of a room and leave the door open, and someone yells, "Close the door, do you live in a barn?"  You can confidently yell back at them, "YES, YES I DO!!!!"




Yep. Fortunately, our kids haven't quite figured that out yet. . . .


----------



## CharlesRyan (May 14, 2009)

JeffB said:


> Now they put out a 4E product that is an update to an all time classic - that obviously ALOT of people would like to see, and they aren't making it available except to a relative "handful" of people?




Keefe has already addressed this, and Scott's given instructions on how to do it, but I'll reiterate.

This adventure is FREE. To ANYONE who signs up.

Signing up might be a tiny bit of a hassle. But it's not really any more hassle than going out to buy the adventure. And it's FREE. Oh, and you will get OTHER FREE STUFF in the future.

I think someone already mentioned all or part of this, but if you can't (or don't want to) attend an RPGA event to sign up, here are a couple other options:


Go to a WWDDGD event at a shop on 23 May. At least here in the UK (and I think everywhere else), the shop should have received DCI cards so attendees can join the RPGA.
Go to a sanctioned MtG event at a local shop. You should be able to get a DCI card at such events.

The DCI card is the same thing as an RPGA card. Once you have the card, you just go online and register. Takes maybe five minutes. Then sign up for DM Rewards (takes maybe one minute), and your free stuff is on the way!

Again, if you can't do any of the above, Scott provided instructions on how you can do it through WotC Customer Service.

Good luck, and enjoy your FREE STUFF!


----------



## avin (May 14, 2009)

Aberzanzorax said:


> Avin...
> 
> This has nothing to do with points.
> 
> ...




Now this is good news.

I just wish Wotc could integrate forums / RPGA / DDI in just one login. The reporting program should be updated also...


----------



## JeffB (May 14, 2009)

OK, so I'm confused. All I have to do is sign up for the RPGA- 

BuT to do so I have to go to a D&D Game Day , participate and get some card? You cannot just sign up online like you used to? I don't think I have any stores locally that run such events . I'll go back and re-read Scott's post about doing so through WOTC CS.

Regardless, IMO  its completely assinine to not make such a pure classic available for sale (instead it seems it is being used  as "bait" to get people to D&D game days/sign up for the RPGA)

EDIT- and yes compared to selling the product on amazon, in stores, etc- it's comparitively a handful.


----------



## Saracenus (May 14, 2009)

JeffB said:


> OK, so I'm confused. All I have to do is sign up for the RPGA-
> 
> BuT to do so I have to go to a D&D Game Day , participate and get some card? You cannot just sign up online like you used to? I don't think I have any stores locally that run such events . I'll go back and re-read Scott's post about doing so through WOTC CS.




You don't need to participate, you just need a copy of the membership card form that RPGA/DCI organizers have on hand to sign up new members. Once that is filled out and sent in you will have a membership number. No one is putting a gun to your head and making you play/run a RPGA adventure.

As to why they are giving this out as a reward and not having it for sale? If Homlet was available for purchase, its not much of a reward. 

WotC has finally woken up to the fact that they need to build their DM base if they want to grow the hobby and rewards program has changed to reflect that reality. So, from their perspective giving a reward that is desirable is a means to that end.

As someone who has run and organized events for the RPGA, I appreciate that we are getting a top tier product as a reward rather than some no name item that most people would not care about. Its nice to get a thank you for all those volunteer hours.


----------



## Nymrohd (May 14, 2009)

This might be a fine move to get a lot more people to join the RPGA.


----------



## vagabundo (May 14, 2009)

JeffB said:


> OK, so I'm confused. All I have to do is sign up for the RPGA-
> 
> BuT to do so I have to go to a D&D Game Day , participate and get some card? You cannot just sign up online like you used to? I don't think I have any stores locally that run such events . I'll go back and re-read Scott's post about doing so through WOTC CS.
> 
> ...




No. Many posts in this thread tell you what to do with helpful links, here is a summary:

- Email WotC customer services from a link to a web form on their website (link is in some post further up the thread)
- In a day or two you will get a number and a password
- Login and update your personal details
- Click on the rewards link and sign up for the Players Rewards (this link needs to be renamed)
- Bingo your all done - takes around 10 minutes in total ( with one days wait in between)

@Helpful Thread posts. I'm all done guys, thanks for your posts. Customer services only took a few hours to process my request.


----------



## JeffB (May 14, 2009)

OK- so I follow Scott's link- and then "do some searching" as he suggests- after a few minutes I find this page after a little bit and it says



			
				WOTC said:
			
		

> There are two ways to join the RPGA. You can attend an RPGA sanctioned event and obtain a membership card from the event organizer or you may get an RPGA number by sending the following information to Customer Service by clicking here.
> 
> First Name
> Last Name
> ...




So I click on the link marked "Here" . Which brings me back to the original link Scott posted to "search around" at  

Anyhoo thanks for the help- I'm going to try and talk this WOTC guy into removing the gun from my head now


----------



## Mark (May 14, 2009)

What a nice freebie.  It's going to bloat RPGA numbers to include a number of people who do not actually play RPGA events, I suppose, but that probably isn't a concern.


----------



## vagabundo (May 14, 2009)

@jeffB

On the customer service site you need to click on the Email tab, this will allow you to send the information into WotC customer services.

I filled in everything, but I needed to update my address and other details once I got an email with the Membership number and - in a different email - the DCI password.

It is convoluted.


----------



## Dire Bare (May 14, 2009)

JeffB said:


> Regardless, IMO  its completely assinine to not make such a pure classic available for sale (instead it seems it is being used  as "bait" to get people to D&D game days/sign up for the RPGA)




Those evil bastards at WotC . . . offering awesome free stuff to their most dedicated fans.  The nerve!

They actually have a long tradition of awesome freebies to go along with RPGA membership.  I still pine over the practically fist-sized d20 "Fist of Emirikol" die they gave away one year that flew under my radar (until it was too late).  But who's to blame for missing out on that, WotC?  Or me!?  (answer: me)

Granted, I'll give you the terrible organization of WotC's website, but that is another issue entirely.


----------



## Shroomy (May 14, 2009)

I emailed my information to CS yesterday and got my RPGA number and login this morning.  I signed up for the DM Rewards right after that.  Took a grand total of 5 minutes (and I read all the boilerplate and stuff).


----------



## TheNovaLord (May 14, 2009)

Inferno! said:


> Because its located in Greyhawk




EXACTLY

and as they no longer support it...


..which bit in the FR is it set in...<insert emoticon>

...guess i will have wait till mine arrives


----------



## vagabundo (May 14, 2009)

Shroomy said:


> I emailed my information to CS yesterday and got my RPGA number and login this morning.  I signed up for the DM Rewards right after that.  Took a grand total of 5 minutes (and I read all the boilerplate and stuff).




Snap!!

There is a test you can take under the Judge's part of the website. If you get Herald level it gives you access to a ton of Adventures you can run as a private event. They are all lvining forgotten realms and I think your suppose to run them for your group and report back or something.


----------



## pedr (May 14, 2009)

vagabundo said:


> Snap!!
> 
> There is a test you can take under the Judge's part of the website. If you get Herald level it gives you access to a ton of Adventures you can run as a private event. They are all lvining forgotten realms and I think your suppose to run them for your group and report back or something.



Not _all_ Living Forgotten Realms, but the vast majority are. The others are one-offs, old rounds of the D&D Championship, episodes of the Star Wars (Saga edition) adventure path 'Dawn of Defiance' and so on.

You are meant to use them to run at 'official' RPGA events - but that just means between 4 and 6 RPGA members as players and an RPGA GM. 

I like the RPGA because it allows semi-regular and less-regular play without _everything_ being a one-off - and without the sometimes tedious negotiation of what's allowed, what's not, what house-rules are in effect, etc which can take up time when you play with someone new. 

For vagabundo, I know that there used to be Living Greyhawk groups in Ireland; whether there are LFR ones or not I'm not so sure. 

For more RPGA info, come to the forums: RPGA - Wizards Community


----------



## fanboy2000 (May 14, 2009)

TheNovaLord said:


> EXACTLY
> 
> and as they no longer support it...
> 
> ...



If you look up-thread, you'll see that the revised adventure is indeed set in Greyhawk.


----------



## Kez Darksun (May 14, 2009)

Dykstrav, here is the link for how to get your RPGA number again.


----------



## vagabundo (May 14, 2009)

pedr said:


> You are meant to use them to run at 'official' RPGA events - but that just means between 4 and 6 RPGA members as players and an RPGA GM.
> 
> I like the RPGA because it allows semi-regular and less-regular play without _everything_ being a one-off - and without the sometimes tedious negotiation of what's allowed, what's not, what house-rules are in effect, etc which can take up time when you play with someone new.




I'll have to get my four players to sign up.  




> For vagabundo, I know that there used to be Living Greyhawk groups in Ireland; whether there are LFR ones or not I'm not so sure.




I do remember bumping into some LGH groups at some of the con's (like gael-con), when I used to have the time to go to them. I might have to do a circuit and get involved again. It's been ten years+ since I've gone to one.


----------



## ki11erDM (May 14, 2009)

So just went and put my DCI info in and did the D&D rewards... that all i need for them to send that out to me?


----------



## pedr (May 14, 2009)

Kez Darksun said:


> Dykstrav, here is the link for how to get your RPGA number again.



Also, because there appear to have been some problems with a number of people's WotC website accounts accessing the customer service email system, here's a link to the thread on the WotC boards where customer service people are helping anyone for whom the 'Email Us' tab in the WotC help system doesn't work: Trouble Accessing our Help System? Post here. - Wizards Community


----------



## Ed_Laprade (May 14, 2009)

Dire Bare said:


> Sigh. So, ah, why not sign up for the RPGA and the DM's Rewards Program for FREE!?!?!?! You don't have to buy it!
> 
> Or, you could wait until some dubious fellow puts it up on eBay for an outrageous opening bid . . .



Funny, it never occured to me to do that, because it would be, I dunno... _cheating_? However, after being told that it was just fine to do so I went to the linked sight... and got nowhere. Everything I did landed me back at the FAQ site. There is, as far as I can tell, _no way_ to get a DCI number. Or join the RPGA. (No, going to a game day is not an option.)


----------



## vagabundo (May 14, 2009)

Ed_Laprade said:


> Funny, it never occured to me to do that, because it would be, I dunno... _cheating_? However, after being told that it was just fine to do so I went to the linked sight... and got nowhere. Everything I did landed me back at the FAQ site. There is, as far as I can tell, _no way_ to get a DCI number. Or join the RPGA. (No, going to a game day is not an option.)




Website is a bit of a mess, read through the posts in this thread. I'm a new member, so it Shroomy...  Pssst, you need to email WotC customer services through their website.


----------



## Verys Arkon (May 14, 2009)

Could this be a hint that the 2010 campaign setting is indeed Greyhawk?

Also, people complaining that WotC is sending out a free adventure for its RPGA members boggles the mind - just another example of how the internet can never be satisfied.


----------



## pedr (May 14, 2009)

Ed_Laprade said:


> Funny, it never occured to me to do that, because it would be, I dunno... _cheating_? However, after being told that it was just fine to do so I went to the linked sight... and got nowhere. Everything I did landed me back at the FAQ site. There is, as far as I can tell, _no way_ to get a DCI number. Or join the RPGA. (No, going to a game day is not an option.)




1) Go here

2) Copy the list of bits of information you need to provide to a text editor/Word/somewhere. Fill in the list with the information.

3) On the Customer Service website, click the 'Email Us' tab.

4) Log into your WotC website account, or create one if you do not have one. See my post above if there is a problem here.

5) Select 'RPGA' from the first drop-down menu

6) Select 'Membership request' from the second drop-down menu

7) Ignore the space for your RPGA number

8) Give the email a subject, and write a message asking to be given an RPGA number. Copy the information you've got in your text editor into the email.

9) Click 'Continue'.

10) [I'm working from memory here now] You'll probably get an auto-generated screen trying to provide a solution from the knowledge base rather than sending an email. If so, go to the bottom of the screen and click the button which indicates that you actually want to send an email. I can't recall how it's labelled, but it should be obvious.

11) Turn-around time targets are something like 3 days, though evidence from this thread suggests it is taking considerably less time.

12) Once you receive emails from WotC with your number and password, re-read the earlier part of this thread for directions on how to get fully signed up for the DM Rewards program.

If for some reason this doesn't work, you do not need to go to a game day, as such: if you can find a store which has a supply of DCI cards, if you get one from them you can sign-up on the website with the activation code on the card.

It's not _easy_ but it it isn't very difficult either. And as the primary role of the RPGA (and DCI) is to track and reward play of WotC games, I think it makes sense that the primary joining method is to be involved with some WotC organised play. This method is a secondary one, but does work, as can be seen in this thread! (Besides, you're getting a free product in exchange for less than 30 minutes work over a couple of days - bargain, I say!)


----------



## Hellzon (May 14, 2009)

Verys Arkon said:


> Also, people complaining that WotC is sending out a free adventure for its RPGA members boggles the mind - just another example of how the internet can never be satisfied.




Some dude on Gleemax* complained mightily when they released KOTS for free. People will indeed complain about anything.

Also, customer service is really hit or miss, is it? I've always gotten prompt responses from them (this time, and when I cancelled auto-renew of subscriptions, both took about an hour), but we hear a lot about people who get their accounts cancelled or get 404 pages when trying to even follow links. Guess I'm lucky.


----------



## JeffB (May 14, 2009)

*MY* complaint was Not that RPGA members got a freebie- so cut that line of ridiculous crap out if you are referring to me. I have no issue with DMs getting rewarded if they spend alot of time promoting the game.

My compaint was that this particular product was not available to everyone considering what it is (i.e. a re-make of a classic 1E product that I'm sure ALOT of D&D fans would like to have access to). This is not "The Fright at Tristor" or any number of homebrew adventures adapted to official RPGA play, then made into a professional product and sent to members as a "reward".

There is a big difference between the two, at least AFAIC. YMMV.


----------



## Mark (May 14, 2009)

pedr said:


> It's not _easy_ (. . .)





Sure it is.  Particularly with your helpful guide.  Well done!  XP for you!


----------



## Mark (May 14, 2009)

JeffB said:


> (. . .)
> 
> I have no issue with DMs getting rewarded if they spend alot of time promoting the game.
> 
> ...





There is a big difference.  The first is not what is actually happening and the second is what is actually happening.  Anyone can apparently sign up and get this for free.  I have done so and I suggest you do so.  If you and I do not actually receive it, we will start a new thread and complain together.


----------



## gribble (May 15, 2009)

Dire Bare said:


> They actually have a long tradition of awesome freebies to go along with RPGA membership.  I still pine over the practically fist-sized d20 "Fist of Emirikol" die they gave away one year that flew under my radar (until it was too late).



Yep, that thing is awesome, and they were even good enough to send it to me in little old New Zealand. The only downside was that the courier left it on the doorstep, and by the time I got home my dog had opened the box and used the fist (and other contents of the box) as chew toys for the day. Luckily she was more interested in the repainted minis than the fist though, and it escaped with only minor damage...


----------



## JeffB (May 15, 2009)

I meant there is a huge difference between the two types of products being offered as a reward, Mark (i.e. Tristor and VOH)

Now, I of course have signed up (again) knowing now how I can get it by "cheating" (and I would have paid for it!)- thats water under the bridge, but I see it like this.

what if, instead of VOH- It was 

32-40 pgs worth of the Iconic D&D monsters that were left out of the 4E MM

or

32-40 pgs that had the Class descriptions and powers for say the Bard & the Monk

And you heard the only way you could get these was getting it as a reward for being an RPGA DM?  I guarantee ALOT of people would be pi$$ed if that was the case, right? 

To me something Iconic like the VOH is FAR more desirable than the two hypothetical things I mentioned just now- so maybe people can understand why I was "upset" about it prior to finding out how I *could* get it. Still, I feel bad for the people who have will not have access to VOH, because they are not privy to the info in this thread.


----------



## Mark (May 15, 2009)

JeffB said:


> I meant (. . .)





I see.  Still, let's keep an appointment if we don't both get the freebie. 




JeffB said:


> Still, I feel bad for the people who have will not have access to VOH, because they are not privy to the info in this thread.





If WotC is doing one thing of which this ePub (me) approves, it's driving more gamers to online interfaces and acclimating them to electronic/online forms of tabletop game products.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (May 15, 2009)

JeffB said:


> And you heard the only way you could get these was getting it as a reward for being an RPGA DM?  I guarantee ALOT of people would be pi$ if that was the case, right?
> 
> To me something Iconic like the VOH is FAR more desirable than the two hypothetical things I mentioned just now- so maybe people can understand why I was "upset" about it prior to finding out how I *could* get it. Still, I feel bad for the people who have will not have access to VOH, because they are not privy to the info in this thread.



Listen.

The only reason you felt bad is because you weren't reading carefully and made the *unwarranted assumption* that it was a reward for RPGA DMs, as opposed to a reward (for free) for signing up (for free) to the RPGA and letting them know where you live.*

Stop going on with this *arrant nonsense* about "something you can only get as an RPGA DM" because that's *not* the case, it's *not* relevant to the discussion in any way, shape, or form, and it's *not* cute to see you stumbling your way to understanding anymore.

* I think it's pretty obvious why Wizards of the Coast is willing to give something cool away, or at least one reason: it lets them collect hard numbers on D&D players.


----------



## Hellzon (May 15, 2009)

mhacdebhandia said:


> The only reason you felt bad is because you weren't reading carefully and made the *unwarranted assumption* that it was a reward for RPGA DMs, as opposed to a reward (for free) for signing up (for free) to the RPGA and letting them know where you live.*




To be fair, I had that impression too. (Was looking for the RPGA adventures in general.) There seems to be a bit of misunderstanding going on regarding the RPGA.

Edit: Another thing they get from this is crude rulebook ownership stats. Because there is no effing way you'll make the GM Herald test without either reading from the books or having Compendium access.


----------



## JeffB (May 15, 2009)

mhacdebhandia said:


> Stop going on with this *arrant nonsense* about "something you can only get as an RPGA DM" because that's *not* the case, it's *not* relevant to the discussion in any way, shape, or form, and it's *not* cute to see you stumbling your way to understanding anymore.




Ok I listened. Now..

Read my post again..(and try not to stumble though it) because clearly I was describing how I felt BEFORE this whole stupid "gimmick to get people to sign up for the RPGA"  was explained...I made it quite clear "I get it now" a page or so back (becaue you know, I was trying to sign up to the RPGA and all).  

And judging from the post after yours, I wasn't the only one who felt this way. Or maybe post #5 in this thread may have made some of us feel that way.



			
				rechan said:
			
		

> WotC is sending out the adventure as a reward for DMs who signed up for D&D Day, or for running the PHB2 event in March, or whatever.





I'm going back to being cute again now.


----------



## JeffB (May 15, 2009)

Mark said:


> I see.  Still, let's keep an appointment if we don't both get the freebie.





Roger Will-Co!


----------



## Scott_Rouse (May 15, 2009)

I am going to ask some people in this thread to do me a favor and *please chill out.* 

I don't want the thread to get locked due to back and forth bickering. 

There is good information being shared here and I want people to know about the program

Yes it is a gimmick. We wanted to give away a nice freebie to:

a) Reward DMs for running games (DMs are our valuable customers and a great way to grwo the brand is to make more DMs) More DMs=more games=more players=brand growth

b) Raise awareness of this program. Who doesn't like free stuff? Especially getting free stuff for doing something fun like running a D&D game.

c) Get good/current contact info to use from time to time  direct market to active customers. The marketing is mostly about about things they might want to know (like a game day dates and new programs). BTW this is an opt in program so we won't send you marketing emails unless you want them.

Thanks,


----------



## darjr (May 15, 2009)

This wonderful little gift made a splash during Sunday RPGA at my FLGS. At first some didn't know what it was, including the person who brought it in, until I unfolded the moat house map.

I felt like I was revealing deep dark secrets of magic. I got chills.

Thanks again.

and yes, the web site is a little difficult to deal with


----------



## MerricB (May 15, 2009)

darjr said:


> This wonderful little gift made a splash during Sunday RPGA at my FLGS. At first some didn't know what it was, including the person who brought it in, until I unfolded the moat house map.
> 
> I felt like I was revealing deep dark secrets of magic. I got chills.




Ooh... that makes me wish I wasn't addicted to spoiler sites like EN World.

Cheers!


----------



## Mark (May 15, 2009)

MerricB said:


> Ooh... that makes me wish I wasn't addicted to spoiler sites like EN World.
> 
> Cheers!






This just in . . .  MerricB is 



Spoiler



addicted to spoilers


!


----------



## Dire Bare (May 15, 2009)

JeffB said:


> My complaint was that this particular product was not available to everyone considering what it is (i.e. a re-make of a classic 1E product that I'm sure ALOT of D&D fans would like to have access to). This is not "The Fright at Tristor" or any number of homebrew adventures adapted to official RPGA play, then made into a professional product and sent to members as a "reward".
> 
> There is a big difference between the two, at least AFAIC. YMMV.






JeffB said:


> I meant there is a huge difference between the two types of products being offered as a reward, Mark (i.e. Tristor and VOH)




So, it's okay for the RPGA to give away mediocre freebies and not awesome ones?



> what if, instead of VOH- It was
> 
> 32-40 pgs worth of the Iconic D&D monsters that were left out of the 4E MM
> 
> ...




Good thing this isn't even remotely the case then, huh?  But even if it was, and even if only RPGA DMs with a gazillion DM points (or however it's done) could get the goods . . . I still don't see the big deal.

There's a lot of cool free promotional stuff I've missed out on over the years from WotC and other companies, because either I wasn't paying attention or I didn't meet the requirements, whatever they might have been.  And sometimes that's been disappointing, but I've never lost any sleep over it or felt any degree of righteous indignation.


----------



## MichaelSomething (May 15, 2009)

I agree with The Rouse that we need to *grwo* the brand.  Growing the brand just isn't fast enough!


----------



## Jack99 (May 15, 2009)

Apparently my application is so controversial that it had to be escalated. Is it perhaps because I namedropped and mentioned Scott in my initial email? 

Ah well, since they aren't sending out until August, I assume it will be fixed by then. I just wonder what happened


----------



## Scott_Rouse (May 15, 2009)

Jack99 said:


> Apparently my application is so controversial that it had to be escalated. Is it perhaps because I namedropped and mentioned Scott in my initial email?
> 
> Ah well, since they aren't sending out until August, I assume it will be fixed by then. I just wonder what happened




You mentioned me and got thrown in with all the other problem children


----------



## Jack99 (May 15, 2009)

Scott_Rouse said:


> You mentioned me and got thrown in with all the other problem children




4e fanbois are problem children now?


----------



## fba827 (May 15, 2009)

Jack99 said:


> 4e fanbois are problem children now?




I believe anyone insane enough to openly claim association (however minimal) with The Rouse is a problem child by definition; uttering the phrase, "I'm a friend of The Rouse" is reason enough for needing a padded cell - no one knows that better than those at WotC customer service and others who work with him.


----------



## grodog (May 15, 2009)

So, to clarify the timing of signing up:  if we weren't signed up for DM Rewards prior to 31 March, there's no VoH freebie, or it's not being shipped until August for later-comers???


----------



## CharlesRyan (May 15, 2009)

I'm a friend of The Rouse.


----------



## bobthehappyzombie (May 15, 2009)

Just a quick thank you bump to ensure as many folk as possible get to see this thread.


----------



## Jack99 (May 15, 2009)

grodog said:


> So, to clarify the timing of signing up:  if we weren't signed up for DM Rewards prior to 31 March, there's no VoH freebie, or it's not being shipped until August for later-comers???




Yes


----------



## D'karr (May 15, 2009)

CharlesRyan said:


> I'm a friend of The Rouse.




"D'rouse is the mind-killer. D'rouse is the little death that brings total obliteration. I will face D'rouse. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past me I will turn to see D'rouse's  path. Where D'rouse has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain."


----------



## Kez Darksun (May 15, 2009)

grodog said:


> So, to clarify the timing of signing up:  if we weren't signed up for DM Rewards prior to 31 March, there's no VoH freebie, or it's not being shipped until August for later-comers???




To clarify Jack99's Yes, its yes to the latter.  It will be shipped out in August.


----------



## Festivus (May 15, 2009)

Don't know if anyone picked up on it in the thread here, but DMG2 is looking like it's either going to have rules for cohorts or hirelings.  They refer to rules in the DMG2 a few times in the adventure itself... which I can't look up for a while yet


----------



## grodog (May 15, 2009)

Kez Darksun said:


> To clarify Jack99's Yes, its yes to the latter.  It will be shipped out in August.




Thanks for the re-clarification


----------



## Festivus (May 15, 2009)

Scott_Rouse said:


> I am going to ask some people in this thread to do me a favor and *please chill out.*
> 
> I don't want the thread to get locked due to back and forth bickering.
> 
> ...




Scott, 

Wanted to say it worked.  A very anti-4E friend of mine said that if I ran this adventure, he would come and give 4E a try.  Now the pressure is on my to make the session enjoyable.    I suspect that this could also have allure to other older gamers such as him.  You folks made a fine choice to take a classic adventure and update it to 4E ruleset but still stay very close to the original.  Nice touch using some of the original artwork too.

So thank you for this freebie.  If nothing else, the map is great to have as you never know when a fight will break out in a tavern.


----------



## brad-gardner (May 15, 2009)

*Comparison to Return to the Moathouse*

First, as mentioned above, the adventure includes a reference to DMG II rules about companions.  The example given is if the PCs don't have a defender they could get an NPC to go along and act as the defender.  No rules on how to handle this are in the adventure; just a reference to DMGII.

There is no comparison between the Village of Homlett adventure and Return to the Moathouse 4E, which was a preview adventure through the RPGA in 2008.  Although they adventure in the same area, the monster mix, rooms, etc. are 95% different.  Also as noted before the Village of Homlett adventure includes the village itself.


----------



## avin (May 15, 2009)

Scott,

I have been reporting games since last year but it's a bit confuse sometimes... I was always under impression that DM rewards was automatic, so I only subscribed to it later, a couple of months ago iirc, or is this subscription something new? 

When you guys have some time, please, think about integrating your website systems: RPGA, forums and DDI using just one login... the way we report could be tweaked a bit, using a new interface and recording our most used players...


----------



## Scott_Rouse (May 15, 2009)

avin said:


> Scott,
> 
> I have been reporting games since last year but it's a bit confuse sometimes... I was always under impression that DM rewards was automatic, so I only subscribed to it later, a couple of months ago iirc, or is this subscription something new?




Reporting RPGA games does not mean you get rewards. Reporting is a function of the RPGA and rewards is a plugin to that. You'll need to sign up.



> When you guys have some time, please, think about integrating your website systems: RPGA, forums and DDI using just one login... the way we report could be tweaked a bit, using a new interface and recording our most used players...




Yes this needs needs to be fixed. we are dealing with 8+ years of hodge-podge web sites and databases. It is something we are working on.


----------



## Piratecat (May 15, 2009)

Sooo.. what am I doing wrong? I've been on the website and gotten DM rewards in the past, but that might have been with an earlier database. I tried to log in with my RPGA number. No luck. Any email in this DB would be a now-inactive one, and my email to custserv bounced.

Any ideas?


----------



## Kryptonian Scion (May 15, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> Sooo.. what am I doing wrong? I've been on the website and gotten DM rewards in the past, but that might have been with an earlier database. I tried to log in with my RPGA number. No luck. Any email in this DB would be a now-inactive one, and my email to custserv bounced.
> 
> Any ideas?




I had a similar problem, because I had an RPGA number from 2001. You may have to add 100000000 to your number to log in.

For example, if your RPGA number was 435902, you would log in as 100435902.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (May 15, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> Sooo.. what am I doing wrong? I've been on the website and gotten DM rewards in the past, but that might have been with an earlier database. I tried to log in with my RPGA number. No luck. Any email in this DB would be a now-inactive one, and my email to custserv bounced.
> 
> Any ideas?



I was just chatting with a friend on the Cape who mentioned that he had a similar problem. It turned out that he had an older, shorter (6 digits) number, instead of the 8 digits that are common now. He had to add 51 to the front of his number to get it to work. (Appearently there's something about adding 1 to the front of the number somewhere, but its wrong.) Hope this helps.


----------



## Nikosandros (May 15, 2009)

Scott_Rouse said:


> Yes this needs needs to be fixed. we are dealing with 8+ years of hodge-podge web sites and databases. It is something we are working on.




I'm glad to hear it. I realize that  there are currently other priorities, but the RPGA website really does need an overhaul.


----------



## D'karr (May 15, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> Sooo.. what am I doing wrong? I've been on the website and gotten DM rewards in the past, but that might have been with an earlier database. I tried to log in with my RPGA number. No luck. Any email in this DB would be a now-inactive one, and my email to custserv bounced.
> 
> Any ideas?





PC, if your old RPGA number is less than 9 digits long, try adding 100000000 to it and then try to logon to the system using your old password.

If that doesn't work then you will have to go through the process of signing up for the RPGA again.  Use Scott's instructions and see if Customer Service can help retrieve your old account.


----------



## ExploderWizard (May 15, 2009)

D'karr said:


> PC, if your old RPGA number is less than 9 digits long, try adding 100000000 to it and then try to logon to the system using your old password.
> 
> If that doesn't work then you will have to go through the process of signing up for the RPGA again. Use Scott's instructions and see if Customer Service can help retrieve your old account.





I just went through the activation process to get my RPGA number activated. I had an 8 digit number that wouldn't work and called customer service. It turns out that mine had an invisible 91 added to the front of it.

Rather than guessing and trying, just call customer service, give your name and the number you have and they should be able to let you know if there are any invisible numbers to add and what they are.

I have to to say that it was the most friendly and helpful customer service experience that I've had in a long time.


----------



## pedr (May 15, 2009)

The RPGA and DCI databases merged last August.

All RPGA numbers are now ten digits long. However the first digit is (I think) a calculated check-digit. You can actually log in with the last nine digits, or with all ten digits. This means you can turn an old RPGA number which is less than nine digits long into a working number by adding a '1' at the front then as many '0's as needed to make the number up to nine digits. You can then log on, presuming you still know your password. 

As an example, my RPGA number was 9536692 (7 digits). Once the database merged I had to append '10' to the front to make 109536692 (9 digits). Once I log in my full RPGA/DCI number is displayed, which is 1109536692 (10 digits). I don't actually have to know or use that - the leading '1' is superfluous. 

Should this not work, or the system not accept a password, I would contact WotC Customer Services at www.wizards.com/customerservice If the 'Email Us' tab is not working for you, see this thread: Trouble Accessing our Help System? Post here. - Wizards Community for details of how to get that fixed.

Finally (!) now the databases have merged, anyone who has access to an up to date copy of the DCI Tournament Reporter program can retrieve people's DCI numbers if given their names and locations. I've got a copy on an old computer - I'm happy to look people up if they email me (pete@pedrg.eu)

(Edit to add: I think that very old _DCI_ numbers were converted to _eight_ digits at some point, which might explain the six-to-eight conversion mentioned above. Very old _RPGA_ numbers (and I have some friends who had three-digit numbers) had to be turned into nine-digits numbers to log into the new system).


----------



## vagabundo (May 18, 2009)

I'm excited... 


Oh and WotC Cust Service were very quick and I was impressed. Kudos to all the lads and lasses that work there.


----------



## fba827 (May 18, 2009)

I feel like I'm missing something obvious ...

1) I've had a RPGA membership since last year.
2) In mid-January of this year, I logged on to the RPGA website, updated my info, and even signed up for herald-level DM status (for the fun of it really)
3) I've since updated in personal status in feb this year when i moved.

When I go to the rewards section of the rpga site, it takes me to MagicTG rewards.
But is there something else I'm supposed to sign up for to get "RPGA/DM rewards" ?  Or is what I already did at the start of the year all that was needed?

If anyone knows, let me know.  Otherwise, I'll just drop an email to WotC later on ...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mark (May 18, 2009)

I, too, am having trouble.  I had to contact Customer Service and they were quick to point out that my old number was still there (but with the 100 in front of it).  But I also am a Herald-level DM and have not received anything yet.  Nor do I see any way to get an adventure to run, though I have been through dozens of pages and links.  That interface is quite a mess and has a lot of confusion between editions happening.


----------



## Kez Darksun (May 18, 2009)

fba827 said:


> I feel like I'm missing something obvious ...
> 
> 1) I've had a RPGA membership since last year.
> 2) In mid-January of this year, I logged on to the RPGA website, updated my info, and even signed up for herald-level DM status (for the fun of it really)
> ...




Ok, first log in to your RPGA account.  Next, click this Sign Up Now link.  I believe this was what you were looking for.  For some reason instead of being available to sign up when you look at your RPGA profile, you have to go to the D&D web page where they explain the transition from RPGA rewards to DM Rewards and click the sign up now link in the middle of the page.


----------



## qstor (May 18, 2009)

I got mine the other day. I signed up for the RPGA DM rewards.

Mike


----------



## Keefe the Thief (May 18, 2009)

This IS a problem - indeed, if you´re on your account page, clicking on "rewards" will take you ONLY to M:tG. 

Use this link instead: RPGA DM Rewards program

If you´re on your login page, after you´ve signed up for rewards, you´ll see that you signed up for the rewards program below your "virtual" members card.

SCOTT - this really has to be streamlined.


----------



## ExploderWizard (May 18, 2009)

Mark said:


> But I also am a Herald-level DM and have not received anything yet. Nor do I see any way to get an adventure to run, though I have been through dozens of pages and links. That interface is quite a mess and has alot of confusion between editions happening.




Same here. I found a link to what looked like a download section for scenarios, selected a few and got the message " you have not made enough selections" so I tried again and selected a ton of stuff- same message. Anyone know the actual place to get DM material?


----------



## Jack99 (May 18, 2009)

ExploderWizard said:


> Same here. I found a link to what looked like a download section for scenarios, selected a few and got the message " you have not made enough selections" so I tried again and selected a ton of stuff- same message. Anyone know the actual place to get DM material?




Yeah it's a jungle in there..


----------



## fba827 (May 18, 2009)

Kez Darksun said:


> Ok, first log in to your RPGA account.  Next, click this Sign Up Now link.  I believe this was what you were looking for.  For some reason instead of being available to sign up when you look at your RPGA profile, you have to go to the D&D web page where they explain the transition from RPGA rewards to DM Rewards and click the sign up now link in the middle of the page.




... Thank you very much. I wouldn't have figured that out on my own.


----------



## fba827 (May 18, 2009)

Mark said:


> I, too, am having trouble.  I had to contact Customer Service and they were quick to point out that my old number was still there (but with the 100 in front of it).  But I also am a Herald-level DM and have not received anything yet.




If you're able to log in to the RPGA website, while you're logged in to the rpga site, go to 
http://membership.wizards.com/signup/signup.aspx
and click on signup now halfway down the page, which takes you to another page that you have to 'click' at the bottom. which takes you to a screen to choose d&d or magic rewards, which takes you back to your rpga screen to verify your personal information.

then you get a confirmation email with a link to verify your address that you have to follow.

once you do that, on your rpga login, under your listed "virtual cards" there will be a new entry that says D&D rewards - active

at least that is did (thanks to info from Kez Darksun in this thread) and it seems to be right. 




Mark said:


> Nor do I see any way to get an adventure to run, though I have been through dozens of pages and links.






ExploderWizard said:


> I found a link to what looked like a download section for scenarios, selected a few and got the message " you have not made enough selections" so I tried again and selected a ton of stuff- same message. Anyone know the actual place to get DM material?




While I have not personally gone through the steps, here are step-by-step detailed instructions (with pictures) from the WotC boards on how to download adventures.  It was posted within the past 9 months, so not too much should have changed in the process since then... or at least I would imagine so.

Wizards Community - View Single Post - RPGA FAQ


----------



## Mark (May 18, 2009)

fba827 said:


> once you do that, on your rpga login, under your listed "virtual cards" there will be a new entry that says D&D rewards - active





I seem to already have that covered (see attached).




fba827 said:


> While I have not personally gone through the steps, here are step-by-step detailed instructions (with pictures) from the WotC boards on how to download adventures.  It was posted within the past 9 months, so not too much should have changed in the process since then... or at least I would imagine so.
> 
> Wizards Community - View Single Post - RPGA FAQ





Already tried this and it seems that I cannot have a home game (D&D Private Event) and I have tried to order as many as six adventures (starting with one then escalating by on each time to try and get beyond the "[highlight]Not enough adventures selected[/highlight]" warning (see second attached).


Thanks for helping, fba827.  I appreciate you trying.


----------



## Festivus (May 18, 2009)

Mark, you need to hit the Add/Remove selected adventures first (it's at the bottom of the list of adventures)


----------



## Mark (May 18, 2009)

Festivus said:


> Mark, you need to hit the Add/Remove selected adventures first (it's at the bottom of the list of adventures)





That's the ticket!  Thanks. 


(They'll be something extra under the Festivus Pole for you next season, after the Airing of Grievances but before the Feats of Strength, of course.)


----------



## Jhaelen (May 19, 2009)

Oh, my, this is really, really, REALLY, convoluted!

Even with the excellent advice in this thread it took me over two hours of countless retries until I was finally able to activate the D&D rewards and pass the herald level test to be able to download some adventures.

At least the WotC support team was really excellent and was able to help me within a very short response time.

But really: How is anyone supposed to figure this out on his own? It's utterly impossible!


Now, there's two additional things that would interest me:
- What do I have to do after I've actually run one of these adventures and want to report the results? (and what's the advantage of doing so, anyway?)
- Do the players have to be RPGA members, as well? If so, what's in it for them?

I also noticed that the maximum party size for RPGA adventures seems to be 6. As I currently happen to have a pool of nine players, is there any way around this?


----------



## pedr (May 19, 2009)

Jhaelen said:


> Now, there's two additional things that would interest me:
> - What do I have to do after I've actually run one of these adventures and want to report the results? (and what's the advantage of doing so, anyway?)
> - Do the players have to be RPGA members, as well? If so, what's in it for them?
> 
> I also noticed that the maximum party size for RPGA adventures seems to be 6. As I currently happen to have a pool of nine players, is there any way around this?



On the right-hand menu in the members' area is a link to 'Event Reporting'.

The download should have come with a pdf of a form. If you fill the form out, you'll have all the information that the reporting system will ask you for.

All players have to be RPGA members. There's an automated system for US-resident RPGA members to request new DCI cards, but I don't know the details as it doesn't work over here. I think it involves clicking the WPN Play Materials icon in Event Sanctioning and 'sanctioning' an 'event' to ask for cards, but I am not sure.

A valid RPGA session has one GM and between four and six players. If you have nine players and one GM, you _do_ have enough people for two groups of four players - one of the current WotC pushes at the moment is convincing more people to GM, and 4e is quite easy to get into, particularly with the RPGA adventures.

_Far_ more help and advice (and knowledgeable people) at the WotC RPGA forums, RPGA - Wizards Community - come and say hello. Most of us are nice


----------



## juboke (May 19, 2009)

Here is a picture of the cover for those interested - Village of Hommlet.


----------



## Ladybam (May 20, 2009)

So, I just talked to Wizards.  Everyone who signed up for DM Rewards... (on there web as Player reward) get this mod.  Only thing is, they have no more if you did not get it this time, or there system messed up you have to wait.  Yea, I got the shaft.   The CSR gave me two dates that I signed up for DM rewards.  In the end, If you don't get it this time around you have to wait til Aug.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (May 20, 2009)

juboke said:


> Here is a picture of the cover for those interested - Village of Hommlet.



Sorry, double post.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (May 20, 2009)

juboke said:


> Here is a picture of the cover for those interested - Village of Hommlet.



Can't say that I'm impressed. If you're going to name something "Village of XXX", and put a picture of said village on the cover, shouldn't you be able to *see* the village? This is too dark. But then, I don't want it for the cover. (Hopefully I did everything right and will get it come August. Thanks for the help everyone!)


----------



## Silversun (May 20, 2009)

Nuts, I'm not even qualified to be a DM and the DM of my online group doesn't have the time to DM face-to-face.

I sincerely hope this adventure goes retail at some point.


----------



## Jhaelen (May 20, 2009)

pedr said:


> On the right-hand menu in the members' area is a link to 'Event Reporting'.
> 
> The download should have come with a pdf of a form. If you fill the form out, you'll have all the information that the reporting system will ask you for.



Ah, thanks!


pedr said:


> All players have to be RPGA members. There's an automated system for US-resident RPGA members to request new DCI cards, but I don't know the details as it doesn't work over here. I think it involves clicking the WPN Play Materials icon in Event Sanctioning and 'sanctioning' an 'event' to ask for cards, but I am not sure.



Well, I'm from Germany, so I don't know if this will work. But shouldn't they be able to join exactly the way I did, i.e. the procedure you described in this thread?


pedr said:


> A valid RPGA session has one GM and between four and six players. If you have nine players and one GM, you _do_ have enough people for two groups of four players - one of the current WotC pushes at the moment is convincing more people to GM, and 4e is quite easy to get into, particularly with the RPGA adventures.



True enough! Actually, I've been hoping that once we get started with 4E, one of the former DMs in my group might be interested in taking the DM role again once in a while or maybe even for a campaign...


pedr said:


> _Far_ more help and advice (and knowledgeable people) at the WotC RPGA forums, RPGA - Wizards Community - come and say hello. Most of us are nice



I'll do that, thanks again!


----------



## pedr (May 20, 2009)

Jhaelen said:


> Well, I'm from Germany, so I don't know if this will work. But shouldn't they be able to join exactly the way I did, i.e. the procedure you described in this thread?



They can join using this method, though it's easier if you have a proper card - and they get a card with their number on it to help them remember it!

In Germany, you _should_ be able to get in touch with someone who can send you a pack of blank DCI cards by emailing wizards@hasbro.de - alternatively, ask Customer Services and they'll get it sorted for you.

Glad to be of help!


----------



## ExploderWizard (May 20, 2009)

Silversun said:


> Nuts, I'm not even qualified to be a DM and the DM of my online group doesn't have the time to DM face-to-face.
> 
> I sincerely hope this adventure goes retail at some point.




Why are you not qualified? All it takes is a read through of the core books and the ability to look up information.


----------



## timbannock (May 20, 2009)

Kez, thanks for the link

This was extremely difficult to get right.

Now, I'm still confused a little (do I have to take the DM test or not?), but it's a little better now.

WOTC should definitely think about updating this stuff soon.  I'd say this should be pretty high priority when you launch something like this product through the RPGA because that's an immediate attraction, but if people can't get in without the help of 20 other forum members, customer service, etc., then you're really hurting your chances of collecting good data.

If you guys need to hire temps to help with the coding/redesign, let me know ;-)  As long as I can work from somewhere in California!


----------



## timbannock (May 20, 2009)

Kez, thanks for the link

This was extremely difficult to get right.

Now, I'm still confused a little (do I have to take the DM test or not?), but it's a little better now.

WOTC should definitely think about updating this stuff soon.  I'd say this should be pretty high priority when you launch something like this product through the RPGA because that's an immediate attraction, but if people can't get in without the help of 20 other forum members, customer service, etc., then you're really hurting your chances of collecting good data.

If you guys need to hire temps to help with the coding/redesign, let me know ;-)  As long as I can work from somewhere in California!


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 20, 2009)

I agree  that the process was down right stupid.

Now I've got something like three log in just for the WoTC site. 

One for the RPGA.

One for the DDI.

One for the forum.


----------



## Ladybam (May 21, 2009)

neuronphaser said:


> Now, I'm still confused a little (do I have to take the DM test or not?), but it's a little better now.




Wizards CSR informed me that you have to be a Herald to be able to receive the DM rewards.

Hope this helps


----------



## Silversun (May 21, 2009)

ExploderWizard said:


> Why are you not qualified? All it takes is a read through of the core books and the ability to look up information.




There's still some aspects of 4E that I don't have a grasp on.


----------



## MerricB (May 21, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> I agree  that the process was down right stupid.
> 
> Now I've got something like three log in just for the WoTC site.
> 
> ...




The RPGA and DCI were combined; you should only need one number/password for each. Contact the DCI to merge your numbers if you haven't done so already - the link's around somewhere on the site.

Cheers!


----------



## Nikosandros (May 22, 2009)

MerricB said:


> The RPGA and DCI were combined; you should only need one number/password for each. Contact the DCI to merge your numbers if you haven't done so already - the link's around somewhere on the site.




Yes, the DCI and RPGA numbers have been merged, but we still have a separate login for the forums, for the RPGA and for the _D&DI_.


----------



## Windjammer (May 23, 2009)

I've had to login in about ten times (no exaggeration) to avoid being auto-directed to Magic:the Gathering when clicking "Rewards" on my DCI account. And even then the "Dm Rewards" doesn't show up _as an option_ for me (only "player awards" does), never mind that I DM'ed some LFR last year. At this point I simply give up. I've read 8 pages of post on this forum, consulted other forums further, and I'm no longer going to waste my time. I'm sure there's a good reason why WotC had to make this so complicated.

..................................................


In any case, I don't feel too sour about missing out on this any more. Thing is, a friend of mine did a digital photo of the map and sent it to me. And guess what. They messed up the scale of the moat house by 1/3. The entrance room, right after crossing the drawbridge, should be 12 by 12 squares. It's now 8 by 8. Same for all the other rooms. All dimensions shrunk by a third. There's a hilarious 3 by 3 squares room in one corner. The tactical usability of such rooms for 4E play is practically nil - it's all window dressing. What used to be a dungeon (even before the module hit underground) in T1 is now a single encounter. 

And it sort of beats the whole point of *revisiting *the moathouse for 4E. I mean, what's the point of having a DDM-map, of apparently high production quality, for an old, *classic *module when you shrink it so drastically as to make it into something else?

I'm lost. Mearls' "Return to the Moathouse" respected the room measurements of the original and was a blast to play (what with his reworking of Lareth!). Since Andy Collins didn't respect the room measurements this time, not only will whatever he did be something entirely non-related to the original (which I'm actually ok with). Also, the re-usability of the maps when running some *genuine *T1 Moathouse encounters, replete with nostalgia and all, has just been tossed out of the window. For no good reason.

Not that I mind WotC doing an adventure - moreover, a free one! - and giving it to people. But if they were going to shrink the moathouse into an altogether different dungeon, they might as well have done a fresh one.

Honestly, people. You wanna run the Moathouse in 4E, head over to   here  and  here and give yourself a treat.


----------



## Plissken (May 23, 2009)

If you sign up as a RPGA DM right now, I think it's too late. The rewards have already been mailed out. I may be wrong though.

Really, it's not that cool. It's just a short dungeon adventure and is more of a rare, collector's item.


----------



## Jack99 (May 23, 2009)

Plissken said:


> If you sign up as a RPGA DM right now, I think it's too late. The rewards have already been mailed out. I may be wrong though.




You are wrong. Rouse himself told us in this thread that those who signed up afterwards would get the adventure in august.


----------



## Thanael (May 26, 2009)

So i followed the instructions here  and here. Customer service was quick, i could log in the day after i mailed them. I signed up for DM Rewards here and I already downloaded a few adventures for home games.  Too bad there's no more 3.5 stuff or Living Greyhawk available though...

Thanks everyone, for the help!


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 26, 2009)

When I look at it, I'm only eligible for magic player rewards...



Home > Events > Signup   English 中文(简体) 中文(繁體) français Deutsch italiano 日本語 Português español русский  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Sign up
You are eligible to sign up for the following memberships: 
Magic Player Rewards 





Return to your personal information page


----------



## Phaezen (May 26, 2009)

So, for anyone who has recieved thier copy.

Any reviews up yet?


----------



## vagabundo (May 26, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> When I look at it, I'm only eligible for magic player rewards...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You've probably already signed up. There is a list of what your signed up for on the RPGA page after login. With these Cards that you can print out.


------------

Ohhh, here is a pic and some blurb.. and someone cashing in on ebay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/The-Village-of-...temQQimsxZ20090523?IMSfp=TL090523134006r31047


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 26, 2009)

vagabundo said:


> You've probably already signed up. There is a list of what your signed up for on the RPGA page after login. With these Cards that you can print out.




But where do I go to get adventurers and other bits for the store I run at? The whole thing is very unintuitive for me.


----------



## ExploderWizard (May 26, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> But where do I go to get adventurers and other bits for the store I run at? The whole thing is very unintuitive for me.




I'm in the same boat. I can get as far as getting a list of scenarios(completed the Herald DM test), selecting adventures, and even scheduling an event but still no ability to actually download/ obtain the selected adventures.


----------



## vagabundo (May 26, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> But where do I go to get adventurers and other bits for the store I run at? The whole thing is very unintuitive for me.




Ohhh that's a whole other kettle of fish, here is the breakdown:

- Do the judges/DM test to become a herald level DM
- You can then setup private "events" using WPN <i think or WPC or something>
- Once you have setup a new "event" you can download an adventure to run at the "event".

Yeah the website is made of pants, and was created by a group of lemmings wearing pants. In truth it looks like a loads of databases that they are in the precess of combining, Scottie too hottie - earlier in the thread - said that they are in the process of streamlining it.


----------



## Windjammer (May 26, 2009)

Phaezen said:


> So, for anyone who has recieved thier copy.
> 
> Any reviews up yet?




Not really, though a poster at Paizo raised a couple of interesting observations.


			
				Torc the Orc @ Paizo said:
			
		

> _My friend just received this in the mail so I had a chance to look it over yesterday. I own every published version of Hommlet and have run each version of this adventure at least once. The 4E version of The Village of Hommlet is, in a word, awful.
> 
> T1 was my very first D&D module and I ran nearly every playing group I was involved with over the next 20 years through it. The immortal Moathouse claimed many an aspiring adventurer long before their youthful dreams were ever realized. (Watch out for that tick!)
> When T1-4 came out I snapped up a copy and sent a small group to infiltrate the Temple. Many months, nay years, of game play later the adventure culminated with the successful exploration of the nodes, the retrieval of the power gems and the final destruction of the Goldenskull!
> ...




While I think that final line has some bite - especially since WotC put Gygax' name on the cover, implying a sort of cooperative authorship - I've also heard of other people's experience who ran the thing on its own terms (i.e. scratched the whole idea that this was an attempt to re-capture T1) and they enjoyed the module thoroughly.


----------



## wedgeski (May 26, 2009)

Windjammer said:


> While I think that final line has some bite - especially since WotC put Gygax' name on the cover, implying a sort of cooperative authorship -



Or a deferential nod to the original author, lest anyone think Wizards are staking claim to one of the iconic modules of the game. Another occasion where they simply couldn't win either way. (And personally I'm not inclined to sympathise with any commentary that invokes Gygax's name the way this guy did.)


----------



## Windjammer (May 26, 2009)

wedgeski said:


> Or a deferential nod to the original author



If even half of the Paizo post's content is true, then "deferential" strikes me as an odd choice of adjective in this context.


wedgeski said:


> , lest anyone think Wizards are staking claim to one of the iconic modules of the game. Another occasion where they simply couldn't win either way.



Oh, they could have - and in fact, did so, on a previous occasion. Not only is the following side-bar a superb way to handle (as opposed to: dodge) the issue. Also, the 3.5 module to which the side-bar belongs is a supreme example of how to treat classic material respectfully while not letting deference getting the better on the obvious needs to bring classic material in line with the underlying design principles of modern incarnations of D&D.



			
				Erik Mona said:
			
		

> CASTLE GREYHAWK: A TRUE ORIGINAL
> 
> Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk takes place on the Material Plane world of Oerth, specifically near the City of Greyhawk at the center of a continent called the Flanaess. The laws of the DUNGEONS & DRAGONS game govern the affairs of Oerth and its countless citizens, who worship the deities outlined in the Player’s Handbook and chapter 5 of Complete Divine. In the World of Greyhawk, the current year is 597 CY (Common Year).
> Castle Greyhawk was the original campaign of D&D cocreator Gary Gygax, who developed most of the game’s classic rules while leading characters such as Erac’s Cousin, Tenser, Otto, and Serten through the dungeon’s dangers. “Zagig Yragerne” is a play on Gary’s name, and much of Castle Greyhawk’s reputation for deviousness came from Gary’s Dungeon Mastering style. When the business of DUNGEONS & DRAGONS consumed more and more of Gygax’s time, Greyhawk’s DM duties fell to Robert J. Kuntz, an expert on Castle Greyhawk from his years playing its most frequent explorer, the doughty Lord Robilar.
> ...




What's more, WotC staff is perfectly capable to handle classic material respectfully when converting it to 4E and - in the process of doing so - showing how the new edition can really capture what was, and remains, great about the original. Just to see this, consider the following:



			
				4th edition said:
			
		

> The hobgoblin torturer, a foul mouthed braggard clad in black leather armor and wearing a leathermask to hide a face disfigured by burns, picks up two hot pokers and rushes to attack. He tries to bull rush a PC into the iron maiden. The goblin warrior moves adjacent to the iron maiden along the south wall so that he can slam the device shut if a PC is shoved into it. Closing the iron maiden's door is a minor action. .. Iron Maiden: Anyone in the iron maiden when the device is closed receives 10 points of damage.​





			
				1st edition said:
			
		

> Torture chamber. .. The Torturer has a sword nearby. If both [the headsman and the torturer] are meleed, they will react as follows: the Torturer will grab his opponent and attempt to throw him or her into the iron maiden and slam it shut (causing 10 to 100 hit points of damage to the victim and trapping him or her therein until released). This requires a to-hit score success (which indicates that the grab and hurl score were successful) plus another successful to-hit score, this time at +4, to slam the device shut.​




I bow my head to Mike Mearls for this gem of design.


----------



## wedgeski (May 27, 2009)

Windjammer said:


> Oh, they could have - and in fact, did so, on a previous occasion. Not only is the following side-bar a superb way to handle (as opposed to: dodge) the issue. Also, the 3.5 module to which the side-bar belongs is a supreme example of how to treat classic material respectfully while not letting deference getting the better on the obvious needs to bring classic material in line with the underlying design principles of modern incarnations of D&D.



In this matter, I'm really not interested in yours or anyone else's views on the quality of the conversion. I'm simply suggesting that if Village of Hommlet 4E had appeared with no-one's name on the cover except "Andy Collins", then this fellow's review would probably have accused Wizards of staking claim to iconic material they didn't create.


----------



## Windjammer (May 27, 2009)

wedgeski said:


> I'm simply suggesting that if Village of Hommlet 4E had appeared with no-one's name on the cover except "Andy Collins", then this fellow's review would probably have accused Wizards of staking claim to iconic material they didn't create.



Look, saying it twice doesn't it lend your suggestion more credibility. There was no complaint of _Castle Greyhawk_ 3.5 being plagiaristic in nature, which makes your claim for 4E Hommlet quite far fetched. How far would you go? That there should have been an uproar because 4E core books, using the D&D brand and lots of the game's proper names, should have used Gary Gygax name *on the cover* - as opposed to the "Dedicated to the memory of GG" on the inside - to prevent such complaints?


----------



## Thanlis (May 27, 2009)

Windjammer said:


> In any case, I don't feel too sour about missing out on this any more. Thing is, a friend of mine did a digital photo of the map and sent it to me. And guess what. They messed up the scale of the moat house by 1/3. The entrance room, right after crossing the drawbridge, should be 12 by 12 squares. It's now 8 by 8. Same for all the other rooms. All dimensions shrunk by a third. There's a hilarious 3 by 3 squares room in one corner. The tactical usability of such rooms for 4E play is practically nil - it's all window dressing. What used to be a dungeon (even before the module hit underground) in T1 is now a single encounter.




Mearl's moathouse also has three 2x3 rooms in it, fwiw.

I don't see this as an issue, in any case, considering that the majority of the fight is going to take place in the entrance room and the room up the stairs, which have plenty of room for a 4e fight. On the other hand, researching this did give me the amusing pleasure of looking back at the original module, which calls for nine men to hide in rubble in a 20' x 30' room. You give a little, you get a little...


----------



## ExploderWizard (May 27, 2009)

Thanlis said:


> Mearl's moathouse also has three 2x3 rooms in it, fwiw.
> 
> On the other hand, researching this did give me the amusing pleasure of looking back at the original module, which calls for nine men to hide in rubble in a 20' x 30' room. You give a little, you get a little...




And whats wrong with that? Three man sized creatures can comfortably fit in a 10 x 10 square without having to get too friendly. The concept of every entity needing it's own 5 x5 square to maintain life support is the reason that modern maps have to be so huge.


----------



## Thanlis (May 27, 2009)

ExploderWizard said:


> And whats wrong with that? Three man sized creatures can comfortably fit in a 10 x 10 square without having to get too friendly. The concept of every entity needing it's own 5 x5 square to maintain life support is the reason that modern maps have to be so huge.




Fitting in the room is not a problem. However, that's an awful lot of rubble if they're all able to hide effectively in it.


----------



## darjr (May 28, 2009)

> _There is a new 2 sided color map, you say? It is a cheap version of a Paizo Flip Mat, I say._



I laughed out loud when I read this. He's going to knock it because the included poster isn't of the same type as a $13 product? I own a Paizo flipmat and it is great, however, I did not expect the included poster map to be of that level.


----------



## darjr (May 28, 2009)

Windjammer said:


> Not really, though a poster at Paizo raised a couple of interesting observations.
> 
> 
> While I think that final line has some bite - especially since WotC put Gygax' name on the cover, implying a sort of cooperative authorship - I've also heard of other people's experience who ran the thing on its own terms (i.e. scratched the whole idea that this was an attempt to re-capture T1) and they enjoyed the module thoroughly.




I think the post is overly critical. The cover, I think, is the temple at it's height.

The knock about reused art is backwards, I _expected and wanted_ some of the original art. In fact I think it didn't go quite far enough with the original art.

I do agree that more could have been spent on the NPC's and the village.

The tactical maps could have been much smaller, however count me as one who likes to have everything to run an encounter present without page flipping.

The Poster map is of the same type as those in H1, is it a knock that those are not $13 flip mats?

Finally, Andy Collins, imho, shows his love of the original in this work.

I'm sorry this isn't a full review.


----------



## MerricB (May 28, 2009)

ExploderWizard said:


> I'm in the same boat. I can get as far as getting a list of scenarios(completed the Herald DM test), selecting adventures, and even scheduling an event but still no ability to actually download/ obtain the selected adventures.




Once you've scheduled an event (and set up the adventures that you'll play in it), go to the "My Events" tag to download the adventures.

You can't download the adventures before scheduling them.

Cheers!


----------



## TheNovaLord (May 28, 2009)

post man bought it all the way to blighty for me this morning

quite nice actually


----------



## ExploderWizard (May 28, 2009)

MerricB said:


> Once you've scheduled an event (and set up the adventures that you'll play in it), go to the "My Events" tag to download the adventures.
> 
> You can't download the adventures before scheduling them.
> 
> Cheers!




I did that. I even got an e-mail confirmation of an event #, but didn't see any download links under "My Events". It would be great if they could include the links in the confirmation e-mail.


----------



## avin (May 28, 2009)

Now that you're talking about that, it's just me or it doesn't make sense that you choose an adventurer to run before reading it?

There should be available to DMs reading before chosing which one they wanna run.


----------



## MerricB (May 29, 2009)

ExploderWizard said:


> I did that. I even got an e-mail confirmation of an event #, but didn't see any download links under "My Events". It would be great if they could include the links in the confirmation e-mail.




You should have a "Future event" scheduled, which has a link. Click on that link - you'll then be shown all the adventures you've scheduled for that event along with the download links.

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (May 29, 2009)

avin said:


> Now that you're talking about that, it's just me or it doesn't make sense that you choose an adventurer to run before reading it?
> 
> There should be available to DMs reading before chosing which one they wanna run.




The trouble with that is that once you've read an adventure, you spoil it for yourself if you ever want to play it. Throughout the entire 3e era, you weren't allowed to play in adventures you'd already read (run).

So, you can only download the adventures you are going to actually run.

That's actually changed in the 4e era (you can played adventures you've already played or run...), but the database still uses the old code. I'm not sure if it will change, actually.

Cheers!


----------



## Stereofm (May 29, 2009)

vagabundo said:


> Ohhh that's a whole other kettle of fish, here is the breakdown:
> 
> - Do the judges/DM test to become a herald level DM
> - You can then setup private "events" using WPN <i think or WPC or something>
> - Once you have setup a new "event" you can download an adventure to run at the "event".




That looks just as bad as it was in 3e time. i guess no matter the edition, SOME things don't change.


----------



## w_earle_wheeler (May 29, 2009)

Is this module available for DDI subscribers?


----------



## Thanael (May 29, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> But where do I go to get adventurers and other bits for the store I run at? The whole thing is very unintuitive for me.






ExploderWizard said:


> I'm in the same boat. I can get as far as getting a list of scenarios(completed the Herald DM test), selecting adventures, and even scheduling an event but still no ability to actually download/ obtain the selected adventures.




Guys, you need to click on My Events and then on the sanction number.

See also the detailed instruction here Wizards Community - View Single Post - RPGA FAQ


----------



## Arravis (Jun 17, 2009)

So, has anyone gotten theirs in the mail since the first ones shipped? I registered all my info (carefully following all the instructions laid out here) the day people started getting theirs originally, but I haven't heard anything from WotC on the issue since. Just curious if there are any updates... thanks guys!

-Arravis


----------



## ExploderWizard (Jun 17, 2009)

Arravis said:


> So, has anyone gotten theirs in the mail since the first ones shipped? I registered all my info (carefully following all the instructions laid out here) the day people started getting theirs originally, but I haven't heard anything from WotC on the issue since. Just curious if there are any updates... thanks guys!
> 
> -Arravis




I believe that if you registered _after_ the initial shipment, you won't receive your package until the next shipment which is in August.


----------



## avin (Jun 17, 2009)

I got mine last saturday. Fantastic map, fantastic map!


----------



## Jack99 (Jun 17, 2009)

avin said:


> I got mine last saturday. Fantastic map, fantastic map!




Remind us when you signed up?


----------



## avin (Jun 17, 2009)

Have been reporting adventures since last year.

I have subscribed to DM rewards only after the first people start getting their Villages.


----------



## Mark (Jun 17, 2009)

No sign of one here.


----------



## Arravis (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmm... that's too bad. Have we had official assurance that they will be sending out the map to people who signed up after? I don't mind paying for it, but I really would love to get a hold of it!

-Arravis


----------



## Jhaelen (Jun 17, 2009)

Arravis said:


> Hmm... that's too bad. Have we had official assurance that they will be sending out the map to people who signed up after? I don't mind paying for it, but I really would love to get a hold of it!
> 
> -Arravis



Didn't they say the next bunch would be sent out in August?


----------



## Jack99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Arravis said:


> Hmm... that's too bad. Have we had official assurance that they will be sending out the map to people who signed up after? I don't mind paying for it, but I really would love to get a hold of it!
> 
> -Arravis




Yes we have. In this very thread in fact. But it was also stated that it wouldn't be until August.


----------



## ki11erDM (Jun 17, 2009)

So should i just suck it up and buy this on ebay?  What do we think a good price is for it?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 17, 2009)

I was signed up before the mailing and still haven't recieved anything, hopefully i'll get mine in August.


----------



## Black Flame Zealot (Jul 2, 2009)

If you recently signed up for DM Rewards, just hold tight until our August mailing. And for those of you that were already signed up and running games through the RPGA, your next treat awaits you then as well. DMing 5 games from January 1 - June 30 nets you this: 

Yfrog - img0764p.jpg - Uploaded by christulach - Images of the ship tile (you'll get 2 copies so you can do a ship-to-ship battle or depict both above and below decks of the same vessel)

First and foremost, we are committed to giving our DMs useful, interesting rewards as a thank you for their time and effort spent running RPGA games. I have been an RPGA member since 1991, and I always appreciated it when I volunteered and got a little something in appreciation for my time. So, from an old RPGA member to all of the current DMs - thanks, and we'll keep giving you cool stuff for doin' what you're doin' for as long as we can.


----------



## Dragonhelm (Aug 11, 2009)

*I have it!*

The mail just came, and inside was an envelope from WotC.  My first thought was that maybe it was a C&D regarding my fan site (*gulp!*).  Still, that didn't seem quite right.

I opened it up, and inside was a 4th edition version of The _Village of Hommlet_!  I was completely surprised.  With so much negativity in life of late, this little gem perked me right up.

Thank you, WotC!


----------



## Mark (Aug 11, 2009)

Nothing here, yet.  Did you also get the Boat (dungeon) Tile?


----------



## Dragonhelm (Aug 11, 2009)

Mark said:


> Nothing here, yet.  Did you also get the Boat (dungeon) Tile?




Nope, just the module.


----------



## MichaelSomething (Aug 11, 2009)

Dragonhelm said:


> The mail just came, and inside was an envelope from WotC. My first thought was that maybe it was a C&D regarding my fan site (*gulp!*). Still, that didn't seem quite right.
> 
> I opened it up, and inside was a 4th edition version of The _Village of Hommlet_! I was completely surprised. With so much negativity in life of late, this little gem perked me right up.
> 
> Thank you, WotC!




Where's my copy then? I even went through all the trouble of going through the stuipid DCI website to sign up!

Edit: Got it today!  Horaay!


----------



## Mark (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, my postal carrier has come and gone with nothing from WotC, though ironically I did get a small cache of materials picked up on ebay which included the map of the Village of Homlett from Dragon Magazine a few years back.  


Where's JeffB to help us raise hell?


----------



## WiredNerve (Aug 15, 2009)

*The Temple is next I guess*

So I guess we can soon expect a mega module to be released soon!  Although I would actually like it to be released in smaller packs over a period of time... What do you all think?


----------



## JeffB (Aug 15, 2009)

Mark said:


> Well, my postal carrier has come and gone with nothing from WotC, though ironically I did get a small cache of materials picked up on ebay which included the map of the Village of Homlett from Dragon Magazine a few years back.
> 
> 
> Where's JeffB to help us raise hell?




There will be no hell-raising from me-  The Village of Hommlet was waiting for me when I returned from my vacay 

I've glanced through it and I'm really glad Andy/WOTC decided to remain more faithful to the original 1E version of this module. I've decided to rename it The Hamlet of Vill and drop it into my Nentir Vale expansion/homebrew 

Thanks WOTC for the cool freebie!


----------



## tmatk (Aug 15, 2009)

Got mine! Bent nicely in half, even though the envelope reads 'DO NOT BEND'. Thanks so much USPS!


----------



## Shroomy (Aug 15, 2009)

tmatk said:


> Got mine! Bent nicely in half, even though the envelope reads 'DO NOT BEND'. Thanks so much USPS!




Oh man, that sucks.  If its badly damaged, perhaps you can contact WoTC CS and try to get a replacement.


----------



## Mark (Aug 18, 2009)

JeffB said:


> I've decided to rename it The Hamlet of Vill (. . .)





Gary would have been proud.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 18, 2009)

*Well that sux*

I helped to run both those events, but this is the first I've heard of this


----------

